# Stuck ball



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to get this off? Stem was so corroded it seems to have overrun. Itself. Already broke one pipe wrench. Have about 1/2 inch of shaft I can access. Band saw? The balk is just chewing away and can't bite down on it with pipe wrench anymore. Already tried heat. PITA. Worse than crank bolt removal

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Your using the cheater on the wrong end. Need to use it on the nut not the ball.


----------



## Brass Monkey (Sep 2, 2012)

If you can't get the trailer ball off, PM me I can cut off with a metabo blade. Let me know.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Tannerite?


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

I've always cut them off with a torch. The weight and weather tear the threads up making it darn near impossible to remove older ones. Not worth the fight.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you heat then rapidly cool the ball with water. This can make all the difference. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

When you get all the pressure you can on the nut,have someone knock the hell out of the top of the ball with a big hammer.The sudden jar will act like an impact wrench.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Its wedged. Blow torch time. Also see what home depot says when I return their hdx pipe wrench that I rainbowed. 


Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for getting it off Brass Monkey!

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brass Monkey (Sep 2, 2012)

No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Milwaukee band saw.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Kano Kroil penetrating oil

Edit> Seems I'm a few months late. lol.


----------

